# Calling at night e-caller place ment to the shooter



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

When calling at night with e-call where would you place the caller from the shooter and shooter will have a XLR 250 ?


----------



## MOZEN1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Down wind direction of sight and close 50yds or less.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep...what Mozen1 said...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I still like to keep my caller crosswind and a little upwind. 50 yards or less.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I thought he was asking where to sit....My mistake... E-Caller is always upwind from my position....


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow! 50 yards or less?!?!? I bet these guys are missing a lot of coyotes with the light. I mean, ive shined a lot of coyotes and my shooter usually stands no more than 5 feet away from me and there has been a couple times where he doesnt see the eyes I see because hes not exactly in the same position I am. In order for you to pick up eyes, they animal has to be looking into the direction of where the light is coming from. A few feet could make the difference so 50 yards is just WAYYYYY to far.

If calling on a dark night (no moon out), I place the caller at my feet and ALWAYS play the wind accordingly. I am shoulder to shoulder with the shooter. I also use the C4P light because its compact and has awesome range. I could pick up eyes well outside of comfoprtable shooting distances so this allows me to watch the animal come in to a definate kill range.

I always hold the halo of the light on the animals keeping the beam just above the head. Once my shooter is ready, he will burn it with is C4P light using his pressure switch on his rifle set up. Then I will also burn it. These C4P lights makes i feel like were cheating. I just cant believe the range and how bright everthing comes in when looking thru the scope.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

apparently I'll have to try changing my setup at night. Thanks for the insight gentlemen.


----------



## nrlombar (Nov 14, 2012)

Please explain c4p light. I googled with no result.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

nrlombar said:


> Please explain c4p light. I googled with no result.


Its my new line of lights.

I dont have a webpage set up yet but I do have a facebook page under Calling For Predators that has some details on it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Calling-for-Predators/115575981933280




























~The C4P lights have 5 functions. HIGH - MED - LOW - STROBE - SOS
~ Your choice of Green, Red, White, Blue LED. Bulb itself comes in these colors. No colored lenses or filters to rob you of any lumens.
~The LED assembly and can be change...
d in the field in less than 30 seconds if needed.
~Replacement color LEDS are readily available and easy to change yourself with a screw of a cap.
~The combination of an extra long reflector bezel and screw on LED bulb, combine to eliminate light focus adjustment. With the LED as a part of the reflector, instead of being screwed into the light body, the LED is in perfect focus and adjustment. The light creates a nice halo around the main beam that is perfect for scanning, yet in the center, it keeps a nice bright beam for burning, thus, no adjustment is needed. Super handy.
~Operation temperature: below freezing to 105* plus.
~O-ring sealed. Water resistant, weather resistant
~Precision machined T6061 aircraft grade aluminum with type 3 hard anodization making this light damn near bulletproof.
~Extra long and deep bezel that is highly polished and coated in aluminum.
~CREE LED with 50,000 hr life rated bulb.
~Powered by a single 3.7 volt Lithium-ion 2400mAh battery INCLUDED!!!
~Internal battery charging capability. Charger plugs right into the light body for charging.
~A/C wall charger INCLUDED!!!
~Car charger INCLUDED!!!

Run times on hi SHOULD (too many variables) run anywhere from 3-4 hours on high and approx 6 hours on medium. I havent checked on low. Took too long. I fell asleep, and woke up and it was still on. I figured that was long enough. Hahaha.

The package will include 1 light with your choice of LED color. 1 rechargeable 3.7 volt lithium-ion battery. 1 car charger. 1 Wall charger.

*Introductory price of $65 shipped to your door OR get the hunter package. All of the above PLUS an extra battery, universal rapid mount to attatch to your scope, extra single tray charger to charge the extra battery, and the remote pressure switch. Intro priced at $85!*

These prices will go up to $75 and $95 sometime after new years. Get your oder in soon!

Replacement bulbs in other colors will be available as well.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

And what kind of warranty do you offer and do you have just an on off switch? I find the multiple function switch annoying.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

I was on my shooting platform one night (6' high 6'by6' platform) had the caller up there with me. Well ended up getting distracted by my phone and had a yote pup come in and was standing next to the platform looking up and trying to jump at the sound. Took me by surprise and ended up not being able to get a shoot.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

DeerGuy, you know, I feel the same about the multiple functions too but most folks I talk to, want the most bang for their buck so the said they'd like all the functions. I actually wanted to do a lo/med/hi/off function, in that order. That's it. I use the lo when I'm at or in the vehicle getting the gear out, then switch to medium to scan, then bump to hi to burn. If I generate enough interest, then I will switch the modes. They come from my manufacture in the current functions now.

As far as a warranty, I mean obviously, if you got a bad light then I would take care of it. But being that I did a drop/fall/throw/crush (dropped some rocks and other stuff on it) test and it passed everything and still ran. The T6061 aluminum body really can take some what of a beating. I'm not saying these light can't be broke, but they will survive everyday use and survive a rugged hunting trip for sure. I'm not some big company mass producing these lights to turn pennies into dollars, I'm just a middle class coyote hunter that can't afford to spend the big bucks on the lights that are out there now, but would like to offer these quality built lights that meet or exceed my and my other hunting friends standards and expectations at an affordable price. To be quite honest, I've been told that I should sell these lights that compare to what's out there now for the same price if not more being that they feel its a better light over all. Externally they all look almost the same, but inside theyre built different. This light actually uses a stronger LED bulb so it will reflect eyes from a longer distance. I think for $85 dollars for the Mean Green hunter kit, you'd be pretty surprised of how they're built and perform. Like I said, I'm not trying to get rich on these, but if I could make a few bucks to help me put fuel in my truck when i go hunt, all the while providing a quality light for other hunters, then I'm happy with that.

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the response.... I just wanted to know about your warranty to decide if the extra money the others are getting is worth it. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

How many lumens is your light, BB??


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Scott, they're rated at 400 but it may be closer to 350. The reach is unreal. Picks up eyes at 4-450 easy. $85 for a full hunter kit, you can't go wrong.

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Any idea how much the replacement L E D's are going to cost? Where are these lights manufactured?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Catfish501.

Sorry i missed your first post, but better late than never.


----------



## mattiep321 (Jan 6, 2013)

I love mine, now I just need to figure out how to call them in.

thank a US Soldier, Sailor, Airman, or Marine - freedom isn't free.


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have the KillLight xlr250 looks like the same light. Mine does not have settings just on and off. Price seems right for it though. Might check one out for a scanning light, thanks for the info.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I can tell you that these lights can be left in the woods through snow and torrential rain for 13 days and still have a full battery and function perfectly.

Mine was just "misplaced" on a parking spot for just such a situation. I found it again with the rainy snow melt day before yesterday. it was wet on the outside but not on the inside. I turned it on and ran it for 40 minutes in the car while driving before the head even began to get warmer than the outside temp. I turned it off for 10 while in the store then ran it again for another 40 in the car. When I got home I plugged it directly into the charger and it said I still had a full charge. (light on the charger stayed green) I'll vouch for these lights any time.

I've compared them side by side with the VLR1 and they are virtually the same. The VLR1 comes with a slightly higher amp battery. I think it's 2600 where the C4P battery is 2400. Other than that, no real difference that I can see. I haven't had a chance to put them sided by side with the XLR yet.


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a C4P light and have used many other lights and the C4P is the one I grab when I go night hunting, for the money it is the best thing out there.


----------

